# إلى كل التجار والتاجرات ساعدوني الله يجزاكم الخير



## hagar2011 (24 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا يمنية وحابة أسوي مشروع وافتح لي محل ملابس في اليمن ومالي اي خبره في التجاره
اتمنى تفيدوني بالمواقع الصينية الي اقدر اطلب منها بالجملة وباسعار رخيصه وتكون موثوقه ومجربه وماينصبوا علي الله يرزقكم ساعدوني هذا اول مشروع بحياتي وما أبي أنقهر وأدور مواقع وينتصب علي
تكفوووووووون أعاهدكم أمام الله اني مارح اتاجر فيها هنا ويشهد الله اني بحاجتها لليمن


متأمله فيكم 
هذا ايميلي للتواصل
[email protected]


----------



## tjarksa (24 يناير 2012)

*رد: إلى كل التجار والتاجرات ساعدوني الله يجزاكم الخير*

احببت افادة بعض الاخوات اللواتي تستهويهن مواضيع الاستيراد كيف يكون من الصين 

اولا اختي الكريمة حددي نوع الاشياء التي تريدين استيرادها ( ملابس - ادوات كهربائية - العاب -........) 

ثانيا تستطيعي الذهاب للصين والاستيراد بنفسك او عن طريق النت او التعامل مع مكتب 
وفي حال كان الاستيراد عن طريق مكتب في الصين فيكون الدفع 20 بالمية من ثمن البضاعة والباقي عند تسليم البضاعة هذا بالنسبة للمكتب 
اما اذا كنتي بدون مكتب فتقومي بدفع المبلغ عند الشراء مباشرة كاملا 


ثالثا تاخذي روابط عدة مصانع ومعامل وتقومي بانتقاء صور الاشياء التي تودين شراءها مع ضرورة حفظ صورة المنتج ورابط الموقع والمكتب يقوم بالاستفسار عن القطعة ويفاوضهم بالسعر ومن الضروري ان تكون الكميات كبيرة من القطعة الواحدة او المنتج الواحد يعني مابتقدري من كل موديل تاخدي قطعتين او عشرة انما هناك حد ادنى للكمية من القطعة الواحدة 

رابعا الشحن لديك خيارين وحسب الكمية اما ان تشحني كونتنر صغير او كونتنر كبير ويكون الشحن برا او بحرا وممكن جوا لكن الشحن الجوي تكاليفه مرتفعة

وتصل البضائع بعد طلبها حسب النوع من شهر من الطلب تقريبا وحسب نوع البضاعة 

خامسا الجمارك وهذه تختلف بكل بلد وتستطيعي معرفة تكاليف الجمارك لديكم من السؤال بغرفة التجارة عندكم 
سادسا بالنسبة لي احتاج لمخلص جمركي يستخرج البضائع من الميناء ( اعتقد انتم ايضا بحاجة لمخلص جمركي مثل معقب المعاملات )ثم تشحن الى المستودعات التي تريدي وضع البضائع فيها وهذه تكون على حسابك انتي 
يعني المكتب يتكلف بالشحن الى ميناء البلد الذي انتي فيه وكذلك الجمارك (اما معاملة المخلص الجمركي والمستودعات والشحن من الميناء الى المستودعات فتكون على حسابك)

هي المعلومات اللي احببت اقدمها لكممن خبرتي وبالتالي ممكن كل اخت لها تجربة بالاستيراد تضيفها ويصير ملف كامل ان شاء الله عن الاستيراد

اليكن بعض المواقع التي تستطيعي من خلالها التصفح وتعيين الاشياء التي تريدين شراءها وهذه من المواقع التي استخدمها عند الشراء

http://www.alibaba.com

http://www.made-in-china.com/

http://www.diytrade.com/directory/gl...saw=CHDIB2GOM5

http://www.add-china.co.uk/smebusiness0001.htm

http://www.ec21.com/?gclid=CNydofvt9IkCFQYegQodgkxtHA

http://tradeshow.globalsources.com/T...rer=csfadwords

http://www.diytrade.com/directory/gl...saw=CHDIB2GOM5



http://www.china.manufacturers.globa...ferrer=adwords​


----------



## hagar2011 (24 يناير 2012)

*رد: إلى كل التجار والتاجرات ساعدوني الله يجزاكم الخير*

جزاك الله ألف خير فعلا معلومات مهمة أشكرك جزيل الشكر يا الغالي


----------

